
Russian spies hacked Ukrainian gas company at heart of impeachment trial - cs702
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/russian-spies-hacked-ukrainian-gas-company-at-heart-of-trump-impeachment-trial/2020/01/13/db50b2b0-366c-11ea-bb7b-265f4554af6d_story.html
======
cs702
OP here. I'm posting this story on HN, with some hesitation, only because it
is a particularly notable, powerful example of global geopolitical affairs
being impacted by the dismal state of computer security. _Please_ keep the
discussion civil and apolitical.

